# Virtual Dub Mod unter Vista



## Sir-Pumperlot (24. September 2007)

Hi,
ich habe an meinem Hauptrechner (Win XP) ständig probleme mit Virtual Dub Mod Videos zu convertieren (in ein schönes kompaktes DivX Format). Der Sound ist entweder teilweise nicht da oder nicht Synchron. Außerdem ist dieser Rechner sehr lahm und alt. Daher wollte ich das auf meinem neuen Laptop ausprobieren, allerdings habe ich die Vermutung, dass VirtualDubMod damit irgendwie nicht richtig zusammen arbeiten. Er findet keine Codecs die zuvor installiert wurden.
Kann es sein, dass Codecs bei Vista irgendwo komplett anders integriert werden?
Gibt es ein Patch oder irgendeine einstellung beim VDM um das auch bei Vista zum laufen zu bekommen? Oder geht das bei euch problemlos?


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. September 2007)

Welche Version benutzt du denn genau ?

Virtual Dub orginal sollte eigentlich unter Vista (mit Einschränkungen bei einigen Grafiktreibern) funktionieren, zumindest laut virtualdub.org.
Vielleicht basiert die modversion die du hast auf einer älteren Virtualdubversion ?

Übrigens ist das Problem unter XP eigentlich eine Einstellungssache. Wenn der Sound von vorneherein in einem falschem Format war (zB nicht Ordnungsgemäses abr oder vbr) sind solche Asynchronitäten normal. Dann muss man die Soundspur exportieren, und mit externer Software in WAV umwandeln, dann stimmt es meistens wieder. Im Zweifelsfall sollte man auch die FPS des Filmes anpassen so dass sie mit der Länge der Sounddatei übereinstimmen.

Die von dir beschriebenen Problem sind in erster Linie auf schlechtes Ausgangsmaterial oder falsche Bedienung zurückführbar. Damit bist du aber nicht allein, die meisten haben diese Problem bis sie mal herausfinden was sie falsch gemacht haben


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (24. September 2007)

ok hier noch einmal nähere angaben:
ich benutze VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 build 2542
VirtualDub 1.4.9.3 build 15482

sind eigendlich beide ziemlich neu.
bei vista hab ich das problem, dass sich die codecs, die ich durch ein pack vorher installiert habe, nur für die player (zur zeit windows media player classic) installiert haben. virtual dub oder auch der mod erkennen diese nicht. jetzt habe ich den divx codec nochmla seperat installiert. bei xp funktioniert der super, aber bei vista habe ich über virtual dub oder auch virtual dub mod keinen sound.
und bei nem x vid codec habe ich nicht recht begriffen, wie man den überhaupt installieren soll, aber das is jetzt nicht so wichtig. habs bei vista schon aufgegeben. versuche jetzt mal die andere variante aus auf xp...
aber ich glaub das is mir auf dauer bei über 200 video dateien zu aufwendig... mal gucken ob sich das lohnt.

auf jeden fall danke


----------



## Sir-Pumperlot (24. September 2007)

Nachtrag:
Ich hab mal versucht die tonspur zu exportieren (virtualdubmod wandelt sie direkt in .wav um), dann das video comprimiert und nachher die tonspur wieder draufgesetzt. trotzdem läuft sie nicht synchron. leider kann man auch nicht sagen, dass der unterschied regelmäßig ist. mal is der abstand größer und manchmal passt es sogar. von szene zu szene anders...
wie genau kann ich denn die frames des filmes anpassen...
also die länge des videos und der tonspur sind zumindest was die sekunden angeht gleich.


----------

